# Synaptics touch pad wont scroll



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a HP laptop with a Synaptics touchpad. if I am on a document i can put the cursor on any part of the page and scroll down. but if i am on a web page i have to move the cursor to the right side of the page to where you scroll down and then hold down the left mouse button to scroll. i used to be able to scroll the same way on web page as on a document and it is a bit of a pain to have to move to the right and hold down the mouse button. 

any ideas out there??

thanks

Edit: I just went on another website and was able to scroll there. this might be something only happening on this site


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a similar laptop set up ZV5000. "Occassionally" my touchpad loses its scrolling capability totally  I fix the 'problem' by doing a RESTORE to the last point before the problem surfaced. Works for me.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks but was looking for something easier than doing a system restore.

odd part is now it is working.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

I think that you misunderstood. I did not mean to do a restore as in reload all your files. What I meant was to use the last "System Restore Point". That is not an effort, and takes only a minute or two.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

winbob said:


> I think that you misunderstood. I did not mean to do a restore as in reload all your files. What I meant was to use the last "System Restore Point". That is not an effort, and takes only a minute or two.


Thanks

I was aware of what you referred to. 

I know the difference between a reformat and a system restore. doing a system restore would still be a pain in the neck. takes probably 5 minutes on my computers.

anyway the problem now has disappeared at least for now.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

problem is back 

cant scroll now on anything

any thoughts folks??


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

See #2.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

winbob said:


> See #2.


i saw it the first time 

that is not the fix i am looking for.

thanks


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Your choice...it works for me!


----------

